# Hayat çok güzel...



## Luminista

Merhabalar,

I have written a text to work my Turkish, as a beginner, i have done something very basic! Sorry for that!
I'm not sure about letters i have put between brackets, is it better to add them or not?
Could you please show me my mistakes, i'm sure there are many!

_Gök(yüzü) mavi(dir), deniz sakin(dir), kuşlar şarkı söylüyor(lar), çok renkli çiçekler her yerde(?)...Bu büyülü manzara görmek için mutluyum, (bir)insan olmak mutluyum çünkü hayat çok güzel(dir)!_

Yardımınız için şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## seyif

Luminista said:


> Merhabalar,
> 
> _Gök(yüzü) mavi(dir), deniz sakin(dir), kuşlar şarkı söylüyor(lar), çok renkli çiçekler her yerde(?)...Bu büyülü manzara görmek için mutluyum, (bir)insan olmak mutluyum çünkü hayat çok güzel(dir)!_
> 
> Yardımınız için şimdiden teşekkürler.



-çok renkli çiçekler her yerde(?)...
-Here what do you mean? Are colours many or flowers? If colours you can say; Bir çok renkte çiçekler her yerde or if flowers: Rengarenk bir çok çiçek her yerde.

-Bu büyülü manzara görmek için mutluyum.
-Bu büyülü manzarayı görmekten(gördüğüm için) çok mutluyum.

-(bir)insan olmak mutluyum
-(bir) insan olmaktan(insan olduğum için) mutluyum.


----------



## Luminista

seyif said:


> -çok renkli çiçekler her yerde(?)...
> -Here what do you mean? Are colours many or flowers? If colours you can say; Bir çok renkte çiçekler her yerde or if flowers: Rengarenk bir çok çiçek her yerde.


 
I want to say that there are multicolored flowers everywhere.
So is this one the most approriate? 
 Bir çok renkte çiçekler her yerde 
Should I add "var" at the end?
 Bir çok renkte çiçekler her yerde var ?




seyif said:


> -Bu büyülü manzara görmek için mutluyum.
> -Bu büyülü manzarayı görmekten(gördüğüm için) çok mutluyum.
> 
> -(bir)insan olmak mutluyum
> -(bir) insan olmaktan(insan olduğum için) mutluyum.


 
So, infinitive + için isn't correct

Thanks you Seyif, that helps me a lot!


----------



## seyif

Luminista said:


> I want to say that there are multicolored flowers everywhere.
> So is this one the most approriate?
> Bir çok renkte çiçekler her yerde
> Should I add "var" at the end?
> Bir çok renkte çiçekler her yerde var ?



First if "multicolored flowers", it is better "bir çok renkte çiçekler" or "rengarenk çiçekler"(rengarenk almost means multicoloured).

"Rengarenk çiçekler her yerde" is ok but a little bit poetic. For formal "Her yerde rengarenk çiçekler var" is better.  



Luminista said:


> So, infinitive + için isn't correct



In this kind of sentence infinitive+için is not correct.  İçin here is for/because. I am happy for/because I have seen this magical scenery." If you say "Bu büyülü manzarayı görmek için geldim" you can use infinitive+için "I came to see this magical scenery." 

I hope it helps...


----------



## Luminista

seyif said:


> First if "multicolored flowers", it is better "bir çok renkte çiçekler" or "rengarenk çiçekler"(rengarenk almost means multicoloured).
> 
> "Rengarenk çiçekler her yerde" is ok but a little bit poetic. For formal "Her yerde rengarenk çiçekler var" is better.
> 
> 
> 
> In this kind of sentence infinitive+için is not correct. İçin here is for/because. I am happy for/because I have seen this magical scenery." If you say "Bu büyülü manzarayı görmek için geldim" you can use infinitive+için "I came to see this magical scenery."
> 
> I hope it helps...


 
Yes, It's very clear ! Çok teşekkür ederim Seyif!


----------



## Mama Caraïbo

*Lorsque le sujet de la phrase est un objet (par exemple des oiseaux, comme vous nous dites, je veux dire qu'ils ne sont pas les humains) alors il faut les conjuguer singulier. (Kuşlar şarkı söylüyor.) Juste au moment où ils sont humains, alors bien sûr nous devons faire le pluriel verbe. (Onlar çok güzel şarkı söylüyorlar.) Je suis aussi désolé pour mon mauvais français de toute façons. *


----------



## Luminista

Mama Caraïbo said:


> *Lorsque le sujet de la phrase est un objet (par exemple des oiseaux, comme vous nous dites, je veux dire qu'ils ne sont pas les humains) alors il faut les conjuguer singulier. (Kuşlar şarkı söylüyor.) Juste au moment où ils sont humains, alors bien sûr nous devons faire le pluriel verbe. (Onlar çok güzel şarkı söylüyorlar.) Je suis aussi désolé pour mon mauvais français de toute façons. *


 
Je ne savais pas du tout cela! Merci beaucoup mama caraïbo !
Pour ton français, ne t'en fais pas il est très bien, j'ai très bien comprise!


----------



## Mama Caraïbo

*Nous faisons aussi cette erreur de grammaire dans langue quotidienne, mais ce n'est pas un problème si tu le dis comme ça.*


----------



## Luminista

Luminista said:


> Je ne savais pas du tout cela! Merci beaucoup mama caraïbo !
> Pour ton français, ne t'en fais pas il est très bien, j'ai très bien comprise!


 
Je voulais dire je t'ai très bien comprise!

Merci mama caraïbo !


----------



## Luminista

Mama Caraïbo said:


> *Nous faisons aussi cette erreur de grammaire dans langue quotidienne, mais ce n'est pas un problème si tu le dis comme ça.*


 
Tamam, teşekkür ederim !


----------

